# Help from Uber Lady Drivers



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Ladies I have been driving 1 month in SoFlo (FL). I have a day job so weekend nights I uber. I notice girls request me the most & rate better. If guys request me they tip or tip better. However, some guys think we're on a date. I don't like the drunken redundant questions and remain quiet if they are rude or annoying. I notice men hate silence and view it as rejection and then, BAM low ratings right afterwards. 

Any suggestions on drunk people and ratings? What do you do or say when people are acting silly or wild from drinking all night in your back seat? I have had 2 trips where one of the ladies took her heels off and propped her feet up. I was being friendly until I saw that. 

Maybe as a lady driver I should smile and not be too friendly because I lose the authority in my own car? Or maybe I should wear my hair back in a ponytail and wear like a chauffeur hat so people think business not Bestie you treat poorly as the night's DD. Other than that I have had great trips, laughs, and fun with the rides. I just need ppl to know this is Business first. And get my rating back to 4.9 or 5.

This morning I woke up to 4.76 from some unhappy socially awkward dudes. Women don't tip as often but I think they rate better more often. Any tips from UberX drivers? I drive a '12 Sonata, car always clean, and stocked with mints, along with bottled water. Or maybe I need to get into Uber Select or Uber XL for better fare passengers?

This weekend I worked harder for less money and the lowest ratings. I had to skip fares that were 12+ mins away because IF I drive that far away for a $4-$9 fare then I'm driving for charity. I didn't skip but 3 or so fares Fri and drove 200+ miles for maybe $150 worth of fares for more than 7 hours. When I went near the surges as soon as I was there the surge went off. So, I drove from PBC to Miami for nothing. 

Last night I stayed local. I didnt chase surges. I pulled over shortly after fare ended to either text
text, nap, bathroom break and only drive 120 or so miles for the same amount of fares & received better tips, but worse ratings...now 4.76


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

However, some guys think we're on a date. 
This is a huge problem for female drivers. Wait until one of these guys figures out that he can contact you through the anonymous phone number Uber gave you. My advice to you as a former Uber driver is to get out before you aquire an Uber stalker like I did, only to have them brush off your concern as no big deal. The money is not worth it with the rate cut, anyway. They won't be increasing the rates, either. Uber doesn't understand inflation, or taxes, or the cost of maitaining a vehicle, because they are a technology company, not a transportation company.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

@Shullchik thanks for the advice! Have you tried any other rideshare companies? I work in the day, but need Uber or some 2nd income for my grind goal. I prefer making my own hours.

I saw some threads about Lyft is better than Uber now since rates dropped. I took a client to the airport when I first started last month, fare $69, last weekend it was $52. Last night a guy kept calling back which made it impossible to contact my current client. Lucky her address was way off, so I canceled trip. She called me and I figured out where she was, luckily familiar with the bars in the area. I had her request Uber/Me and all was well.

My concern was when the guy kept calling, when I called my Uber dedicated number a recording error 22 played. Thats a problem because I text every client eta before I head to them, text your Uber car has arrived, along with call them if I cannot find them or they do not reply or come out in 3-4mins. 

I don't need error recordings. I need thr number to work. I was creeped out when one passenger was sat in my front and I chose to stop answering his same dumb questions. I thought what if my silence makes this fool snap? I guess my Angels are strong, no I know. I may try a few more day fares or early evening. Maybe the late hours are safer to drive traffic wise but not lady like hours. 

I will consider other sources of income and driver gigs, thank you, thank You! I will also tone down my look and try to appear more like a chauffeur than a best friend (no tips), taxi (someone kept referring to taxi in my car last night while eating chocolate candy I had to clean up), and a date for lonely dudes (who don't tip & rate low after heartbreak). But high five to the dudes who try to out tip their buddies. Uber discourages tips, but that is a slap in the face. Tips make up for low fares, gas, and mileage added to my vehicle. Not to mention car washes, waters, etc


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

I would say try Lyft. They seem to be less shady. I am going to look into driving for them soon. Uber really doesn't care about the safety of their female drivers. All they told me was, "Since you are severing your partnership, you shouldn't have this problem anymore." Really? What if someone gets hurt? Drivers have assaulted passengers, right? What's stopping a passenger from doing it to a driver? It will happen eventually, but not to me. If you know other female Uber drivers, warn them. I do think that driving in daylight hours is safer, if you have to keep doing it. Good luck.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Skullchik said:


> I would say try Lyft. They seem to be less shady. I am going to look into driving for them soon. Uber really doesn't care about the safety of their female drivers. All they told me was, "Since you are severing your partnership, you shouldn't have this problem anymore." Really? What if someone gets hurt? Drivers have assaulted passengers, right? What's stopping a passenger from doing it to a driver? It will happen eventually, but not to me. If you know other female Uber drivers, warn them. I do think that driving in daylight hours is safer, if you have to keep doing it. Good luck.


I just signed up for Lyft. I am going to take a short nap. The weekend wore me out. I am going to put a hat on, wear pants (since I did not work my other job today) and head out close 1 am. I will Uber until the pay period ends (4 am). I will gauge if my dress down appearance helps. I am definitely considering upgrading out of UberX. I think UberSelect should have better clientele?? Will post my results as I go...Thank you! God Bless!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow, Lyft already ran my background check and I am already approved! I wish I would have tried Lyft first. I applied for Uber around Nov 22, 2014 and did not get cleared until Dec 13th, 2014. Lyft literally took under 5 minutes. Now I have to download app and meet my mentor. I might work on that tomorrow. Here we go...


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Skullchik said:


> I would say try Lyft. They seem to be less shady. I am going to look into driving for them soon. Uber really doesn't care about the safety of their female drivers. All they told me was, "Since you are severing your partnership, you shouldn't have this problem anymore." Really? What if someone gets hurt? Drivers have assaulted passengers, right? What's stopping a passenger from doing it to a driver? It will happen eventually, but not to me. If you know other female Uber drivers, warn them. I do think that driving in daylight hours is safer, if you have to keep doing it. Good luck.


Do you have Redcap in your area? You are paid to driver the person's car.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Do you have Redcap in your area? You are paid to driver the person's car.


I don't think so. I remember about ten years ago there was a company that started up here that had mini-scooters to ride after you drove drunks home. The idea was to store it in their trunk and take them home...too bad that failed. I guess they were ahead of their time. I almost worked for them. The only thing keeping me from going with Lyft right now is that I don't have a smartphone (i know). I am always the last to do stuff...it's ridiculous. Natural rebel.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Ladies I have been driving 1 month in SoFlo (FL). I have a day job so weekend nights I uber. I notice girls request me the most & rate better. If guys request me they tip or tip better. However, some guys think we're on a date. I don't like the drunken redundant questions and remain quiet if they are rude or annoying. I notice men hate silence and view it as rejection and then, BAM low ratings right afterwards.
> 
> Any suggestions on drunk people and ratings? What do you do or say when people are acting silly or wild from drinking all night in your back seat? I have had 2 trips where one of the ladies took her heels off and propped her feet up. I was being friendly until I saw that.
> 
> ...


If someone keeps hitting on you during a ride, get real thankful for his attention but also tell him you have no time for new boyfriends, because you're working 3 jobs to pay for the Aids treatment you are on!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Ladies I have been driving 1 month in SoFlo (FL). I have a day job so weekend nights I uber. I notice girls request me the most & rate better. If guys request me they tip or tip better. However, some guys think we're on a date. I don't like the drunken redundant questions and remain quiet if they are rude or annoying. I notice men hate silence and view it as rejection and then, BAM low ratings right afterwards.
> 
> Any suggestions on drunk people and ratings? What do you do or say when people are acting silly or wild from drinking all night in your back seat? I have had 2 trips where one of the ladies took her heels off and propped her feet up. I was being friendly until I saw that.
> 
> ...


I think I can help you out here. I'm a dude (and a big, scary-looking one at that) but I often ask my paxs about their experiences with dude drivers vs betty drivers. Here you go...

Stop with the mints, gum, candy, bottled water, lattes, foot massages, or any other extraneous products/services you offer. You can't afford to waste money that way and there is no upside, other than the nice feeling you get. Your car is not a convenience store. If paxs desire refreshments or goodies, always be willing to stop by a convenience store along your route. I have never offered goodies and I never will. There's no upside. I once had an escort ask me for water. I told her I don't carry water but that I'd be happy to stop at a store. I stopped at a convenience store so she could get water. She rated me five stars.
YES! Dress professionally and conservatively. You don't have to go butch or diesel ****, but allow your attire and hairstyle to communicate that you are a driver only.
Set a personal standard for the max distance you'll drive for a ping, then stick to it. I don't travel more than eight minutes for a ping unless I have reason to believe that I'm going to pull a long fare. Nothing is more aggravating that driving 12 minutes to a pindrop, then providing a five-mile ride.
NEVER chase surges. You and every other Uber newbie does that. Your success rate will remain at exactly zero percent. The better strategy is to place yourself in areas where there is a high probability of a surge occurring
I just completed my fourth week of solid 5-star ratings. Uber sends me a congratulatory message each week. I take no pride in that record because I understand how painfully flawed the driver rating system is from a statistical standpoint. The problem you're running into is the very problem nearly every driver encounters. Paxs are under the mistaken notion that a four-star rating is a good rating. They have no idea that a four-star rating is essentially telling Uber, "_Fire this driver immediately!_" All you need to do is steer the conversation to the rating system and you do that by starting the conversation with how much you enjoy driving for Uber. Work your way toward the topic of the rating system. The last step assumes you've taken a stats class in college, but explain the horrible flaw in the Uber driving rating system that forces paxs to rate drivers on an interval scale, but then Uber makes keep/kill decisions based on an 0rdinal scale. This is basic stats - you can't mix interval and ordinal data and still have a valid rating system. Bottom line here is that once paxs understand that a four-star rating is a death sentence, they stop with the four stars unless they have a truly awful experience. I currently have a 4.97 rating. I received a couple four-star ratings early on and those were both from fighting couples. Maybe if I had repaired their relationship I would have earned five stars. A little education goes a long way, so educate your passengers on how poorly designed the rating system is. (If you need a deeper explanation of interval versus ordinal scales, let me know and I'll help you out.)
Hope this helps! I'm quite sure it will.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Skullchik said:


> I don't think so. I remember about ten years ago there was a company that started up here that had mini-scooters to ride after you drove drunks home. The idea was to store it in their trunk and take them home...too bad that failed. I guess they were ahead of their time. I almost worked for them. The only thing keeping me from going with Lyft right now is that I don't have a smartphone (i know). I am always the last to do stuff...it's ridiculous. Natural rebel.


Lyft paxs tend to be nicer and friendlier and they tip better than Uber paxs.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

My ratings went up when I stopped with the water, etc.

I dressed conservatively, talked about my husband and kid (also have set my profile pic as a family pic of the 3 of us, which I think also set the tone before I even arrived). It may help that I'm a mother, married, 32 and out of shape; I have still had a few drunks making advances or indecent proposals, but nothing overbearing or intolerable. I've given out my personal phone number, too. Never had an issue.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My ratings went up when I stopped with the water, etc.
> 
> I dress conservatively, talk about my husband and kid (also have set my profile pic as a family pic of the 3 of us, which I think also sets the tone


Excellent idea with the profile photo. Well played!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Excellent idea with the profile photo. Well played!


I never wanted to carry a weapon, but my mom got me pepper spray for Christmas. I kept it on my keychain. I was shocked by how many guys recognized it and mentioned something about it. Makes you go hmm.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

@Desert Driver you are well on point with what you wrote. I have been noticing the same, but just started implementing a few (don't chase surge some are fake anyway, don't drive too far out of my way-I've been canceled on as soon as I arrived, no shows or too late I drove off, hard to find, I dont need to be familiar with this non hotspot, oh and I came all this way for your rude, short trip, non tip, no rating, under 5 rating???) dutifully noted and lesson learned!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I never wanted to carry a weapon, but my mom got me pepper spray for Christmas. I kept it on my keychain. I was shocked by how many guys recognized it and mentioned something about it. Makes you go hmm.


Never needed my pepper spray always been a bad azz orange belt ahahaha. But seriously though, these people are sat behind me, most of the time more than one, dark streets, and I pull over and take quick naps! Alrighty, pepperspray is coming out of the arm rest and on the keychain. Hmm, how does that help whilst driving? Well, I have Buff Angels and No Weapon formed against me shall prosper. Maybe I will put an easy access pepper spray in my little tray near cup holders. I will never need it, my manifesto.

I'm unmarried & no kids. Time to take a photo with mom or someone's baby. Not a good liar, so maybe with mom and slide the story in how my mom wanted me to move her here & I help her yada yada yah. Everyone loves good daughters.

When I get off from my other job, slip on pants & a hat! Thanks for all the support for the newbies! Together we will make these pax realize we are way more upscale than a cab and they Will be Grateful & tip accordingly


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Also every client will hear about 5 Star rating!!! Almost every client ask how I like Uber. Yes, I love it and the passengers love me. Some may not understand that rating us less than 5 eventually gets us deactivated and then there's less Uber (& Lyft too??? Do they have these off ratings), well less Uber drivers on the road.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Skullchik said:


> I don't think so. I remember about ten years ago there was a company that started up here that had mini-scooters to ride after you drove drunks home. The idea was to store it in their trunk and take them home...too bad that failed. I guess they were ahead of their time. I almost worked for them. The only thing keeping me from going with Lyft right now is that I don't have a smartphone (i know). I am always the last to do stuff...it's ridiculous. Natural rebel.


T mobile has a no contract deal where you make payments to pay off your phone, unlike the contract cancellation for every line fee. So, you could have a new phone today for nothing down. I have four lines for $100. Two lines are mine. I got an LG droid for $200. The payment is like $15-$20 per month. I can pay more or pay it off but not contracted to stay with t mob although Ive been with them since 2003. My $100 also includes 2 gigs of internet


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> If someone keeps hitting on you during a ride, get real thankful for his attention but also tell him you have no time for new boyfriends, because you're working 3 jobs to pay for the Aids treatment you are on!


What the...OMG! I am sure you're teasing  but I get the gist of what you're saying . Telling these non gents I think it is more professional to remain quiet and drive resulted in some 1's & 2's this weekend. Little beyatches! These week azz men want me to starve since I'm only driving them. They need to stop sippin' on Lemon-Lime Hatorade . I speak loads to people who are, well to whom I choose. But now, I'm going to behave as a Bloody Brit and speak only when necessary, properly, and just smile. I going to keep all things Uber. If anyone wants to truly befriend me, prove it! Rate me 5* and tip well


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> What the...OMG! I am sure you're teasing  but I get the gist of what you're saying . Telling these non gents I think it is more professional to remain quiet and drive resulted in some 1's & 2's this weekend. Little beyatches! These week azz men want me to starve since I'm only driving them. They need to stop sippin' on Lemon-Lime Hatorade . I speak loads to people who are, well to whom I choose. But now, I'm going to behave as a Bloody Brit and speak only when necessary, properly, and just smile. I going to keep all things Uber. If anyone wants to truly befriend me, prove it! Rate me 5* and tip well


Pull over and kick them out if they cross the line.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Pull over and kick them out if they cross the line.


Have you or any Uber driver ever pulled over and kicked someone out? I haven't the nerve (yet and hope I never have to) to kick people out during a trip, making them further stranded. I will just manifest this gig gets easier and easier. All lessons learned and I only get better, while becoming more efficient!


----------



## Khalvo (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Have you or any Uber driver ever pulled over and kicked someone out? I haven't the nerve (yet and hope I never have to) to kick people out during a trip, making them further stranded. I will just manifest this gig gets easier and easier. All lessons learned and I only get better, while becoming more efficient!


I have kicked pax out before working Uber, and Cab4Now has posted guidelines for Ubering, most of which I've stuck to long before Ubering anyway.

I've been driving a VERY long time professionally, and this (how long) shows in the attitude of drivers generally.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Have you or any Uber driver ever pulled over and kicked someone out? I haven't the nerve (yet and hope I never have to) to kick people out during a trip, making them further stranded. I will just manifest this gig gets easier and easier. All lessons learned and I only get better, while becoming more efficient!


I kicked people out once on Christmas Day. They were being utterly ridiculous and wanted me to drive 7 of them (minimum fare) on UberX to the bar. One dude was kissing my hand. They were sitting in each other's laps. I was like no, we are not doing 7 people. You need to cancel. Then it's me against 7 drunk, inconsiderate, entitled assholes. The 1 girl among them was the voice of reason, so I'll change it to 6 that fit that description. They said, "Thanks for ruining our ****ing christmas!" Then I went off. It's my ****ing Christmas too and I have a child at home! Pricks.

That's when I went home and put the pepper spray on my keychain. Lol.

After that, I had 3 guys in the car. One was a total ass going to the strip club, being a whiny ass, sitting right in the front, saying, "I don't want to be in this car." I pulled over and stopped. I told him he didn't have to stay in it. His friends were like, dude, stop being an ass. My ratings didn't go down in the following weeks, so I assume his friends understood and didn't rate me lower.

Some people will push you as far as you'll let them.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, maybe if it ever gets to the boiling point I will pull over and unlock the doors. I am sure then a choice will be made. Good behavior or naughty? Respect for human life or no? This is the decision the clientele will have to make when riding with Uber & Lyft! I don't feel like a cab. I don't pick up without a credit card on file. You are not a complete stranger and your info can be given to the police, unlike the mystery of hopping in a cab. I am safe. There are no real risks in my gig. I have Respectful & Grateful clients. But, if ever, ever, ever, ever...I will show them curbside (mind changed). I am sorry your Christmas was interrupted. I just don't get ungratefulness.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You were being subjected to sexual-harassment on the job. Do not call it anything else. It is illegal. When you finally get your smart phone find the audio record feature and learn how to use it.

My advice applies equally to a young man with a cougar in the back or next to them. Although in my experience cougars are much more subtle unless they are drunk. In which case they are equally as offensive, disturbing, and threatening as their male counterparts.

Master the withering stare. If you are a Brit as you suggested in your post, then you have been trained to overlook a lot more inappropriate behavior from men than your American counterparts. Say the words sexual-harassment out loud until they don't sound silly. 

Not surprisingly, good looking young people who are friendly and nice to others are greatly appreciated. They get good tips. And they get unwanted attention.

Don't worry about anything except being average in your ratings. There is no upside to high ratings With UberX. If you are sexually harassed on the job 1* the pax and send an email to Uber asking them to delete any low ratings you may have received from the passenger. Document every single incident of sexual harassment with an email to Uber. You are not an escort, you are a driver.

Do not respond to flattery. Do not smile and simper. Say thank you with a straight face. Practice at home.

Your pax may have been victimizing you for fun and games and giving you a high rating. You have no way to know.

It is the company's responsibility to make sure that the customers it sends Do not subject their drivers to sexual harassment, racism, and a host of other things that are against the law in America. You are, quite literally, in the driver seat. If they harassed you, they will harass another driver. You owe it to the membership to get these clowns out of the system. 

Lock the doors on the way to your next pax and carefully evaluate the passengers before they get in the car. If it doesn't feel right cancel and drive away. 

I don't do the drunk hours, so I don't know what the percentages of good passengers to bad you're finding. So far I have never had a bad passenger, just some smelly ones.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

P.s. This forum has a moderator to make sure people behave up to an acceptable standard, although the line is pretty far out there. Uber is designed to do the same with the rating system.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You were being subjected to sexual-harassment on the job. Do not call it anything else. It is illegal. When you finally get your smart phone find the audio record feature and learn how to use it.
> 
> My advice applies equally to a young man with a cougar in the back or next to them. Although in my experience cougars are much more subtle unless they are drunk. In which case they are equally as offensive, disturbing, and threatening as their male counterparts.
> 
> ...


Why can't I find a Cougar who wants to kiss a old Toad?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You were being subjected to sexual-harassment on the job. Do not call it anything else. It is illegal. When you finally get your smart phone find the audio record feature and learn how to use it.
> 
> My advice applies equally to a young man with a cougar in the back or next to them. Although in my experience cougars are much more subtle unless they are drunk. In which case they are equally as offensive, disturbing, and threatening as their male counterparts.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Sacto Burbs!!! You will be surprised most women think our treatment is always our fault. I get every person should dress for success. However, I guess women have to dress down, where men get to dress up. I will consider recording any behavior that may need review by Uber or rating overturned. Not much I can do about the lonely guy's questions which annoy me. I already tried the higher road by telling a couple of them I feel it is just more professional to quietly focus on my driving. Then within an hour or so I notice my rating drop. You're correct, I cannot worry myself about ratings. Uber is either going to work out for me or not.

The men win though. I will dress down after work, when I Uber. Men don't get the opportunity to degrade me as I rarely go to clubs. But, somehow they always feel empowered when someone is working like the customer is always right. Few things are said that are too over the top, but it is annoying that nearly all men have their comments. The one's who don't say degrading things asks me am I concerned for my safety. It really just makes me think how often men may think about rape or taking advantage of women. I never look at people and think what can I take from them or they should be careful someone might want something from them.

It really was so much more fun in Dec with the Christmas music playing with majority female passengers taking selfies in the back seat and all of us singing Christmas carols from the radio. I struggle to drive without the radio. How many people drive with the radio on? Maybe I should drive with the radio off? SO many rules, it is like being a part of the animal world and knowing when to show your canines. I think I will drive with the radio on, but when before pax gets in the radio will be off.

I am definitely going to start recording. I need to start a online radio show to let the world know how people really treat each other. Right now, it is just one to a few people's opinion. So much standing up for myself here on the East Coast and so often. I even have to in my other job. Man I miss Cali


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Deflection, if possible, works best for all kinds of passengers and all kinds of awkward situations. Race, disability, disfigurement, gender, the list goes on.

"I'm sorry, I can't talk and drive at the same time, safely."

Then you STFU. Decent people take the cue. Indecent ones don't. 

They get no second warning. The second warning is you quietly stopping the car taking the key and getting out. If you work at McDonald's at least there's a counter between you and the customer and you've got back up. Not in your car.

This bogus idea that someone who gives me money to drive them around, can be my friend, causes the trouble. Someone pays you, there is a subordinate relationship established in their mind. Women and men-same same. Those fun female passengers you had? They weren't friends.

On dress, take your cue from women servers in upscale restaurants. They dress the same as the male servers. your job in the service industry is to be pleasant and invisible.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, however, I always dressed professionally, never offered snacks, did not chase surges, etc. Some men are simply lonely predators. I had a solid 5 star rating for the first few weeks, as well. That does not change the fact that a person can contact you through your "anonymous" number the next day, week, or month, and that is the real issue here. It is not my fault that I was harrassed and Uber should have taken my concern more seriously.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Yep, I am really mad at Uber....


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Number one rule, on Uber, hit Fare Review and select other. When you get home there will be an e-mail and respond "client made me feel unsafe."

On Lyft it's more difficult. Note the time and and name and then write them when you get home with as many details as you can remember. Remember the key word "unsafe" as it flags the e-mail for more thorough review. Also, a 3* or lower will make sure you never get that client again.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

If you're working this weekend could you give us a Customer-by-customer account as you wait for your next pax?

You could use ok/not ok rating. 

Tell us any inappropriate remark and we could recommend a 1-5 star rating. 

All in the name of creating guidelines for passengers, of course ...


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

I cannot answer for Skull Chick, but I can try. I might go out Wef & Thurs for a little while


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Maybe I will record some things...lets see what I remember to do


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

You are driving at night and I gather it's in West Palm Bch and the surrounding area. Clematis and City Center are full of drunk arses late at night so deal with them and just effing smile and drive, don't be a jerk, if the customer wants the radio then put it on, why is that a problem?? Also don't go recording people, you will be laughed at if you try to do something in the courts with what drunk people are saying.
Don't listen to the JO about sexual harassment, it's not true, if you don't like driving drunks around then find another time or job.
Also don't listen to the other JO about the 5 star rating, when you work at night you're rating will drop. One more thing, you're working in an area that doesn't generate much call for Uber (as of yet) the area is full of very wealthy and entitled people and you're driving a Hyundai so really?. Take a ride to Fort Lauderdale, you might do better or if your adventurous hit Miami Beach, Brickell or downtown Miami, that's where it seems to be busy. If you think that's too "dangerous" then I gather you don't take fare request off of Australian Avenue either ?? This is Uber and you're driving X, it's not going to get you rich but it will supplement your income if you learn how to handle it.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Crownan said:


> Number one rule, on Uber, hit Fare Review and select other. When you get home there will be an e-mail and respond "client made me feel unsafe."
> 
> On Lyft it's more difficult. Note the time and and name and then write them when you get home with as many details as you can remember. Remember the key word "unsafe" as it flags the e-mail for more thorough review. Also, a 3* or lower will make sure you never get that client again.


The problem with that is that I never felt unsafe until I kept getting phone calls and texts from someone from my Uber number. I don't know who it was. It could have been any of the people I gave a ride to. It could have been more than one...I've no idea. That is why it is so scary.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber knows. They are not anonymous texts and calls to Uber. They have the riders phone number and name. Forward the texts to Uber including the timestamps. They can look them up easy.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Uber knows. They are not anonymous texts and calls to Uber. They have the riders phone number and name. Forward the texts to Uber including the timestamps. They can look them up easy.


If Uber cared about finding out who was harassing me, thay would have addressed it when I went in and showed them on my phone. They suggested that if I felt unsafe that I could call the police and that I wouldn't have to worry about it anymore since I was severing my partnership.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber knew who was harassing you. They could see the texts. But under our legal system of innocent until proven guilty it always falls to the victim to prove their case. Would you feel comfortable uploading screenshots of the texts you received? If your avatar is your real photo, I suggest you change it.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Uber knew who was harassing you. They could see the texts. But under our legal system of innocent until proven guilty it always falls to the victim to prove their case. Would you feel comfortable uploading screenshots of the texts you received? If your avatar is your real photo, I suggest you change it.


Ok, done. I erase all texts from my phone at the beginning of my billing cycle to keep track of them, so I can't do it. Guess I am out of luck. Thanks for showing concern though, it's nice to know that someone cares.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Ladies I have been driving 1 month in SoFlo (FL). I have a day job so weekend nights I uber. I notice girls request me the most & rate better. If guys request me they tip or tip better. However, some guys think we're on a date. I don't like the drunken redundant questions and remain quiet if they are rude or annoying. I notice men hate silence and view it as rejection and then, BAM low ratings right afterwards.
> 
> Any suggestions on drunk people and ratings? What do you do or say when people are acting silly or wild from drinking all night in your back seat? I have had 2 trips where one of the ladies took her heels off and propped her feet up. I was being friendly until I saw that.
> 
> ...


As a female driver, my advice to you is to be friendly but also make your expectations known..

I am single, but I find the best way to discourage some men who want to ask awkward questions or to openly try to hit on you is to gently mention you are dating someone.. This will stop most in their tracks.. their will be some that will still try to hit on you despite this, in this case it's best to just ignore them..

As for the socially awkward guys I get sometimes.. it best to just be friendly..some of these men are loners and will be the best tippers..if you just treat them nice.. It doesn't cost anything to be nice.

As for the fare part...I usually focus on airport pickups..and will work downtown only during surges..

I also hang out by busy hotels in the early morning 6am-9am to take to the airport..

Yes you will get a lot more fares downtown but you have to weigh a lot of minimum fares..drunks..traffic.. etc..

Finally I don't offer water or mints.. and I don't personally see any benefit in doing so.. but to each their own..

Don't hesitate to send me a pm..on the forum if you have any other questions.. glad to help. And good luck girl!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Uber knows. They are not anonymous texts and calls to Uber. They have the riders phone number and name. Forward the texts to Uber including the timestamps. They can look them up easy.


It's not that hard to create a fake rider account.. I've seen riders with names that couldn't be real... or use a virtual credit card account.. Don't assume that uber has vetted the rider... if anything is off..don't hesitate to cancel..

I always activate my recorder on the phone when a male gets in my car..especially if he's drunk..

Also I have all my "self defense" stuff within reach ..before any PAX boards.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Skullchik said:


> If Uber cared about finding out who was harassing me, thay would have addressed it when I went in and showed them on my phone. They suggested that if I felt unsafe that I could call the police and that I wouldn't have to worry about it anymore since I was severing my partnership.


Uber is not the police.. if you want action taken you contact an attorney..they can maybe advise you if you have a cause of action..something along the lines of uber didn't properly vet the clients, and as a result I was subjected to systematic sexual harrasment..

(If it was as bad as you say.)


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

or maybe you could tell him you just went thru a nasty breakup, and that your ex (a former mafia hitman), can't seem to let go..


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Skullchik said:


> Ok, done. I erase all texts from my phone at the beginning of my billing cycle to keep track of them, so I can't do it. Guess I am out of luck. Thanks for showing concern though, it's nice to know that someone cares.


How did someone get your private cell number? The Miami partners transfer number is the same from Tequesta to Miami. Unless you gave your number to a person, no one is able to contact you once the ride is completed.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I had a very frightening experience with a male passenger. He pulled a rope out of his pocket and told me that his car was parked deep in the woods. He went to an atm, then Rite Aid. In between the stops is when he pulled the rope out, I have never been so scared in my life. As soon as he walked into the rite aid, I cancelled the ride and drove straight to the police station. Uber said they deactivated his account. I seriously contemplated quitting after that. Also had a drunk guy tickling me and this lasted the entire ride, I told him to stop touching me, told him I would call the cops. 4 mile ride. Then he asked if I wanted to f*** when we got to his destination. I have given close to 1,000 rides.... those two were my worst. Oh, and multiple requests for blow jobs. Married men are disgusting. Welcome to Philly.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you to whomever mentioned using the voice recorder. Wish I would've thought to do that in the past.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Thank you to whomever mentioned using the voice recorder. Wish I would've thought to do that in the past.


I'd recommend to dash cam all rides. I've been doing it for months in TN - hardly anyone even notices it tucked up by the rear view mirror. Perhaps make it more noticeable as a deterrent. Place a notice somewhere if two party consent is required in your state.

Be careful though: as rates decline, problems with riders get worse.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> You are driving at night and I gather it's in West Palm Bch and the surrounding area. Clematis and City Center are full of drunk arses late at night so deal with them and just effing smile and drive, don't be a jerk, if the customer wants the radio then put it on, why is that a problem?? Also don't go recording people, you will be laughed at if you try to do something in the courts with what drunk people are saying.
> Don't listen to the JO about sexual harassment, it's not true, if you don't like driving drunks around then find another time or job.
> Also don't listen to the other JO about the 5 star rating, when you work at night you're rating will drop. One more thing, you're working in an area that doesn't generate much call for Uber (as of yet) the area is full of very wealthy and entitled people and you're driving a Hyundai so really?. Take a ride to Fort Lauderdale, you might do better or if your adventurous hit Miami Beach, Brickell or downtown Miami, that's where it seems to be busy. If you think that's too "dangerous" then I gather you don't take fare request off of Australian Avenue either ?? This is Uber and you're driving X, it's not going to get you rich but it will supplement your income if you learn how to handle it.


First of all, in the thread I ask for help not you abuse. I have been around plenty of people at night who have chose to drink or get high. I do neither and never will. Just like know when someone is a further jerk because they have using mind altering substances, I know when someone is being a jerk on the internet. You DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO, CLEAR? You may write whatever you choose, but I know when someone is helping me or just simply taking their sucky outlook on life on me and the other people you told me NOT to listen to.

1. I don't "HAVE TO" (do anything but be me, live my life as I Choose, then my spirit will return to Heaven) Deal with Anything EVER, clear? If we are not clear then you are just looking to argue, which crazy people can do by themselves.
2. My radio...see answer number #1
3. Recoding anyone who gets in my car my choice or see answer #1
4. Courts (who mentioned courts? Try reading the posts firsts, but all I have to do is say I am recording and most people who are drunk & rude will say they don't give an Eff...duh permission, but who said courts?
5. Laughable? Somehow I don't even think you laughed when you wrote this? Laughs have never swayed me one way or the other. My choice to do as I please see answer #1
6. Find another job? Bully much? You have No say so and your opinion will never pay one bill for me, see answer #1
7. I am not sorry that WPB does not generate enough revenue for you, and please continue to drive to Broward & Dade, don't forget see answer #1
8. Hyundai? I have had a great life. I have traveled the world and flown first class more than anyone I know (personally). 2014 I didn't make the best decisions (basically by not sticking to answer number 1) so I am starting over again. The Universe has already provided for me all my desires and just waiting for me to allow all of it. I have lived in more affluent areas than you have obviously. Because some people have big houses and other assets, yet have a Honda Civic & Camry parked in their mansion's driveways. I choose the Benz over a mansion any day. I see no need to have to mop, sweep, and dust so much square footage and maids...well I won't be negative. How 'bout see answer number #1
9. No Sir J, you WILL NEVER BECOME RICH. YOU GET WHAT YOU DESERVE! I may not become a millionaire or maybe I will. I will however, be a thousand-aire again and I am fine with that. No you do not get to know my business rebound plans. You are a dream killer and stop Sippin' on all that LEMON-LIME HATORADE! Show your fellow humans love and care and maybe, just maybe your life will seem nice. Bye Sour Puss


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Skullchik said:


> If Uber cared about finding out who was harassing me, thay would have addressed it when I went in and showed them on my phone. They suggested that if I felt unsafe that I could call the police and that I wouldn't have to worry about it anymore since I was severing my partnership.


My Dear SkullChik, you may be correct on some levels as I see some guys just don't have a filter. Last night after work I Ubered. I had on baggy white slacks, beige blouse, blue pin strip blazer with white, beige flower embroidery on it. I forgot to wear a hat. But makeup wise just bronzer mostly earlier from the day. I was lucky to pick up mostly girls. Towards the end of my night around 1 am, 2 guys I picked up, only one was annoying. Of course, the annoying one hops in the front seat. As soon as I drive off I knew he was going to be a headache. This guy was back to back questions, rapid fire questions. Before I even got to a main street he was like have picked up any crazy people, and I told him he was the craziest all night. He didn't get it. I wanted to just drop him right back off. He wasn't nasty, but smelled of sweat, last call desperation, and bar smoke.

Some people just don't have the gift of gab. I love to talk and talk loads. But I cannot stand people who interrogate me thinking that's how to get a convo started. I tried everything. Like using my hands to zip my lips, to show him I am not speaking, saying I am just going to be quiet and drive, but he would not stop. I told him I am not Brittany and I don't do interviews. As I arrived at the destination, he kept with the bombarding of questions. He wouldn't get out until I answered how does he start a convo with a girl. OMG! I gave him tips, and thank my Blessed Father in Heaven, I got another ping!!! I said I had to go and they got out and no rating was given. All my life I have hated interrogation. I can't believe he thought this was proper flirting? He was harmless, but annoying beyond my tolerance.

I love when people just get in the car and just pass out until I get them home. If they don't know what a 2 way convo is I wish they would be quiet. I feel like I am trapped in my own car. Yes, I could put him out, but is only fault is alcohol and no game. It doesn't matter how we dress. Men like to trap us and get what they can from us while they can. Girls bombard me with questions too, I wish I knew how to make these bar hoppers wind down for bed like parents do children. I should put my Zen CD's in and hope I don't get sleepy. I pray for no more trappings ever!

Did you check out getting a smart phone so you can use Lyft?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

grams777 said:


> I'd recommend to dash cam all rides. I've been doing it for months in TN - hardly anyone even notices it tucked up by the rear view mirror. Perhaps make it more noticeable as a deterrent. Place a notice somewhere if two party consent is required in your state.
> 
> Be careful though: as rates decline, problems with riders get worse.


Awesome Blossom! Thank you! Thank you! I will so look on Amazon for dash cams! It is my life and I have to Do what is in the best interest for me! Was it hard to install? You're the best! And yes, the lower rates bring out some tacky people. Hugs!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> First of all, in the thread I ask for help not you abuse. I have been around plenty of people at night who have chose to drink or get high. I do neither and never will. Just like know when someone is a further jerk because they have using mind altering substances, I know when someone is being a jerk on the internet. You DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO, CLEAR? You may write whatever you choose, but I know when someone is helping me or just simply taking their sucky outlook on life on me and the other people you told me NOT to listen to.
> 
> 1. I don't "HAVE TO" (do anything but be me, live my life as I Choose, then my spirit will return to Heaven) Deal with Anything EVER, clear? If we are not clear then you are just looking to argue, which crazy people can do by themselves.
> 2. My radio...see answer number #1
> ...


Obviously you're the hater here and a drama queen. Talk to taxi drivers, they deal with all the crap your talking about but don't complain. I gave you real alternatives because you complain about money and ratings, you cannot know who rates you at all so to think that other women rate you higher than drunk guys is really not very smart and incorrect. Not letting people hear music they want or using your aux. cable, if you have one, would get you low ratings. I think you need to take a step back and think about what your doing and how your acting. By the way you have not lived in more affluent areas than me... Here some info that might make you reconsider your bad attitude.

http://www.wptv.com/money/consumer/...-for-operating-illegally-in-palm-beach-county

Good luck in Palm Beach County, they tow Uber vehicles.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes Ma'am! I will try to think of something pleasant while having to entertain these men for $7-$30. That is the hardest part of the job for me. People expecting this to result in a date, we are on a date, or wanting me to entertain them while driving. I am sorry. I just can't. It is too draining. I will just find my Zen CD's and put them to sleep! I will simply state I have to focus on my driving and if they review me low, so be it! I will have people review me high also. The reviews were meant to keep both parties in line. I am in line. I don't need imaginary stars to police me. I am naturally good to people. Some people are lonely for a reason. I don't have the time to fix their social misgivings in one ride. I will try niceness always first like you said. But I will not feel trapped in having to entertain them. 

I will try to focus on some airport runs before work next week! Thanks for that reminder! I can get up at 5am. Get ready for work, drive Uber, then head to work. I can nap in between pings, drink green tea at work. Get off and go to bed at a proper time and mornings that I feel rested...Uber Early! You're awesome Thank you Girly!!!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> or maybe you could tell him you just went thru a nasty breakup, and that your ex (a former mafia hitman), can't seem to let go..


Ahahahaahaaa Good One Lidman!!! You'd be surprised how this would really work if worded with emotion!!! I will def use this for the ones who won't shut up, sit back, and be still. Well, we'll see if it comes to that lol


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

uberlady said:


> I had a very frightening experience with a male passenger. He pulled a rope out of his pocket and told me that his car was parked deep in the woods. He went to an atm, then Rite Aid. In between the stops is when he pulled the rope out, I have never been so scared in my life. As soon as he walked into the rite aid, I cancelled the ride and drove straight to the police station. Uber said they deactivated his account. I seriously contemplated quitting after that. Also had a drunk guy tickling me and this lasted the entire ride, I told him to stop touching me, told him I would call the cops. 4 mile ride. Then he asked if I wanted to f*** when we got to his destination. I have given close to 1,000 rides.... those two were my worst. Oh, and multiple requests for blow jobs. Married men are disgusting. Welcome to Philly.


OMG! UberLady!!!! My prayers for you! Did you see I believe it was Rachel's comments about Ubering early am for airport runs? I am not saying men are not thinking of sex in the proper part of the am, but it might be a solution. I never want to experience any of that. First, I'd probably would get myself in trouble for kicking some butt. I am so glad you ended his trip!!! God Bless you Mami and manifest nicer riders. That's all I have been doing. It kind of works until I get tired and then well the nuisance seems to start as soon as I let the negative in. Hugs!!!!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

You're a hater! No one cares what you think! No one wants to talk to you! You are the male that us women hope to never pick up. I did not complain about money. I used to be concerned about ratings. I am not going to download Spotify. I need the internet to run smoothly not slow down as my datastream....oh never mind...Go away. You are not helpful. You just want to bring everyone down with your tired azzzz. Get some help, hater!



Chris Dee said:


> Obviously you're the hater here. Talk to taxi drivers, they deal with all the crap your talking about but don't complain like you do. I gave you alternative because you complain about money and ratings, you cannot know who rates you at all so to think that other women rate you higher than drunk guys is really not very smart. Not letting people hear music they want and using your aux. cable if you have one would get you low ratings. I think you need to take a step back and think about what your doing and how your acting. By the way you have not lived in more affluent areas than me... Here some info that might make you reconsider your bad attitude.
> 
> http://www.wptv.com/money/consumer/...-for-operating-illegally-in-palm-beach-county
> 
> Good luck in Palm Beach County, they tow Uber vehicles.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Awesome Blossom! Thank you! Thank you! I will so look on Amazon for dash cams! It is my life and I have to Do what is in the best interest for me! Was it hard to install? You're the best! And yes, the lower rates bring out some tacky people. Hugs!


Here's when I originally posted about it:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/dashcam.1266/#post-10640

It's pretty easy to setup. Hardest thing is just deciding where it fits best in your car. I also tucked the wires into the headliner then ran them down the side. But there are many ways to do it. You can always ask a friend or stop by a car alarm / radio / radar detector type installer and maybe ask them for a little help if needed.

Sample video later in that thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/dashcam.1266/#post-10794


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

It's obvious you're very immature. You're the one that really needs help, look at what you're saying?? Really look at what I said and look at what you said. It's good you don't care about rating now because no one does unless you drive select. No one said anything about Spotify so I really don't know why you mentioned it. I'm far from a hater but you really are immature in your responses. 
I think you should look at this news cast that just came out. Good luck in West Palm and stay out of Palm Beach, they will tow you.

http://www.wptv.com/money/consumer/...-for-operating-illegally-in-palm-beach-county


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I've learned a lot in my 8 months of ubering. The most important being to remain stern and serious with the pervy, obnoxious men. Let them know right off the bat that you are not going to sink to their level and joke around with them. Being good looking isn't always a great thing for female drivers. Don't mind the tips though ;-)


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Here's when I originally posted about it:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/dashcam.1266/#post-10640
> 
> It's pretty easy to setup. Hardest thing is just deciding where it fits best in your car. I also tucked the wires into the headliner then ran them down the side. But there are many ways to do it. You can always ask a friend or stop by a car alarm / radio / radar detector type installer and maybe ask them for a little help if needed.
> ...


Thank you Grams!! I will try a car alarm/radio install place, thanks! Excellent advice. The world we live in now, a dash cam works for any drive any times. Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> It's obvious you're very immature. You're the one that really needs help, look at what you're saying?? Really look at what I said and look at what you said. It's good you don't care about rating now because no one does unless you drive select. No one said anything about Spotify so I really don't know why you mentioned it. I'm far from a hater but you really are immature in your responses.
> I think you should look at this news cast that just came out. Good luck in West Palm and stay out of Palm Beach, they will tow you.
> 
> http://www.wptv.com/money/consumer/...-for-operating-illegally-in-palm-beach-county


Yawn...I am tired of you! You are worse than the attention seeking pax who at least give me some $$. You said aux cable, I said NO. Why are Dudes so persistent? No one likes you, loves you, and No one wants to talk to you. You are the Socially awkward Floridian. Sad. Now I am afraid to be an Uber Rider because you're driving. Look GO AWAY! NO ONE WANTS YOU AROUND. STOP BEING A STALKER. FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO TALK TO. THIS IS THE PROBLEM WITH MEN OUT HERE!!! Not only can you Not take a hint, you cannot take a Blatant, Candid response! Bye Felicia!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Ahahahaahaaa Good One Lidman!!! You'd be surprised how this would really work if worded with emotion!!! I will def use this for the ones who won't shut up, sit back, and be still. Well, we'll see if it comes to that lol


 Well thankyou, as for that one who thinks he's always right and w'ere always wrong, just read some of his previous comments. There's no perfect way to dealw with drunks. Sometimes the best I can do is get them to their destination (without them puking in my vehicle) and collecting my fare.

Keep up the good work. I think you have good attitude. It's probably better then mine.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

uberlady said:


> I've learned a lot in my 8 months of ubering. The most important being to remain stern and serious with the pervy, obnoxious men. Let them know right off the bat that you are not going to sink to their level and joke around with them. Being good looking isn't always a great thing for female drivers. Don't mind the tips though ;-)


Yes the tips are nice! Stern & Serious, noted! Gotcha! Have a safe & prosperous Weekend. I am signing off, being harassed on here for free by a socially awkward FL resident. Good grief with these men out here! Angels do your thing and get these bums away from me lol!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Well thankyou, as for that one who thinks he's always right and w'ere always wrong, just read some of his previous comments. There's no perfect way to dealw with drunks. Sometimes the best I can do is get them to their destination (without them puking in my vehicle) and collecting my fare.
> 
> Keep up the good work. I think you have good attitude. It's probably better then mine.


Thanks for the words of encouragement Lidman! Now let's all imagine an easy weekend. Saying positive affirmations always help.
Money comes to me effortlessly. I have more money than I can spend. All is well in my world today. And you don't like something say it is not part of your life experience. Like Chris Dee is not part of my life experience! Make money, be happy, and get people to their destinations safely! Hugs!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Yawn...I am tired of you! You are worse than the attention seeking pax who at least give me some $$. You said aux cable, I said NO. Why are Dudes so persistent? No one likes you, loves you, and No one wants to talk to you. You are the Socially awkward Floridian. Sad. Now I am afraid to be an Uber Rider because you're driving. Look GO AWAY! NO ONE WANTS YOU AROUND. STOP BEING A STALKER. FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO TALK TO. THIS IS THE PROBLEM WITH MEN OUT HERE!!! Not only can you Not take a hint, you cannot take a Blatant, Candid response! Bye Felicia!


None of your responses where blatant or candid, they where of an angry person with an immature attitude, name calling and false accusations. Your comments to me say allot about you... read them, matter of fact I hope many people read them and see how wrong and immature they are. You should have ask the experienced persons here that work the area you work some advice on what you can expect driving at night. You need to know the Florida codes for taxi's and limo's before taking people's advice.
I really don't want to be part of your life experience, just don't want other Uber drivers to get ripped off, ticketed, towed and hurt. I want all to make money and be safe. Have a safe Uber experience, Namaste and good will to you.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> How did someone get your private cell number? The Miami partners transfer number is the same from Tequesta to Miami. Unless you gave your number to a person, no one is able to contact you once the ride is completed.


thet didnt have my private number. They were using the Uber number. It doesn't change and stays conneceted to your phone.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> My Dear SkullChik, you may be correct on some levels as I see some guys just don't have a filter. Last night after work I Ubered. I had on baggy white slacks, beige blouse, blue pin strip blazer with white, beige flower embroidery on it. I forgot to wear a hat. But makeup wise just bronzer mostly earlier from the day. I was lucky to pick up mostly girls. Towards the end of my night around 1 am, 2 guys I picked up, only one was annoying. Of course, the annoying one hops in the front seat. As soon as I drive off I knew he was going to be a headache. This guy was back to back questions, rapid fire questions. Before I even got to a main street he was like have picked up any crazy people, and I told him he was the craziest all night. He didn't get it. I wanted to just drop him right back off. He wasn't nasty, but smelled of sweat, last call desperation, and bar smoke.
> 
> Some people just don't have the gift of gab. I love to talk and talk loads. But I cannot stand people who interrogate me thinking that's how to get a convo started. I tried everything. Like using my hands to zip my lips, to show him I am not speaking, saying I am just going to be quiet and drive, but he would not stop. I told him I am not Brittany and I don't do interviews. As I arrived at the destination, he kept with the bombarding of questions. He wouldn't get out until I answered how does he start a convo with a girl. OMG! I gave him tips, and thank my Blessed Father in Heaven, I got another ping!!! I said I had to go and they got out and no rating was given. All my life I have hated interrogation. I can't believe he thought this was proper flirting? He was harmless, but annoying beyond my tolerance.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have one coming in a few days. It's amazing to me, these people that say quit, or that getting harassed is your fault somehow. That the danger comes with the job. That's BS. I want to reitterate that I never felt threatened while I was driving. It became freaky when I was contacted by someone from my "ANONYMOUS" Uber number when I wasn't even online with them. I recieved texts from my ANONYMOUS number. It is a flawed system that puts drivers at risk. My anger at Uber has cooled over the past few days, but I will never support them, and I encourage people that do to stop, because they don't care about their drivers.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Skullchik said:


> Yes, I have one coming in a few days. It's amazing to me, these people that say quit, or that getting harassed is your fault somehow. That the danger comes with the job. That's BS. I want to reitterate that I never felt threatened while I was driving. It became freaky when I was contacted by someone from my "ANONYMOUS" Uber number when I wasn't even online with them. I recieved texts from my ANONYMOUS number. It is a flawed system that puts drivers at risk. My anger at Uber has cooled over the past few days, but I will never support them, and I encourage people that do to stop, because they don't care about their drivers.


It's really not uber's fault that there are a lot of misogynist pigs out there.. that is sadly a cultural issue more than an Uber issue..

As for the anonymous number creepiness..I wouldn't worry about it.. the minute you or that pax get a new ping/ride they won't be able to contact you..


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

No, you see, that is what I am saying. I couldn't contact them. But since the number through Uber does not change, they can use it to contact a driver later. Try it out if you don't believe me. Give your Uber number to a friend and have them call it.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Skullchik said:


> No, you see, that is what I am saying. I couldn't contact them. But since the number through Uber does not change, they can use it to contact a driver later. Try it out if you don't believe me. Give your Uber number to a friend and have them call it.


I tried this and as long as the ride is accepted or in progress the phone does connect to the requester/customer. Once the ride is completed on the driver's end or canceled by the requester/customer the line disconnects. I had someone try last night and it would just ring and my phone was silent. I can tell you that Uber will just tell you to reset your phone, turn off the wifi, etc., and then never respond to your email if you persist. If this happens again email them and in the subject type Manager's response needed ASAP., sometimes that will get their attention. Don't think that just women get into issues with customers, I have thrown drunk guys out of my vehicle and came close to altercations in the street with entitled idiots.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Chris Dee. Could you have your friend send you a text to test this out. On another thread I saw that the pax can text, to accommodate if they leave something behind. But driver can't contact pax.

Airport calls start at 4 AM. Non-US citizens often have extra immigration hoops to jump through. Wake up, go pee and get mostly dressed, turn on your phone and go back to bed to wait for the first ping. If the ping is far away call and talk to a person to confirm. If close, send a text. The other early-morning calls are hung over people who are nice and quiet and need to get back to their cars. They can be stinky. People who slept at somebody else's house and are trying to get home and get ready for work. And in my town Amtrak. Also low-paid workers trying to get to their 6 AM jobs. App off 7am. No exceptions or you'll be stuck in traffic with crummy fares and get low ratings. 

As for questions. Some people are incapable of ignoring questions. You have to actually practice in your normal life refusing to answer every single question that somebody puts to you. You have to go into a zone and stop interacting with the other person. If you're not used to it, you have to practice. Say to yourself "do not react". It is a valuable life skill.

And don't forget. "I love driving for Uber the passengers are nice and the tips are great".

memorize it


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been driving for Uber since right before the holidays and started Lyft about 10 days ago, but I don't do the late night shift. I've never had a pax come on to me, but it is something that has crossed my mind as a what if scenario. Lyft pax are much better than Uber ones and the majority of mine have left a tip. The problem is that Uber is more commonly known so you probably won't get as many with Lyft. I stay logged into both for now. Once the guarantees go away, I will only drive for Lyft because Uber will be a loss at that point (barely profitable now). I don't think gender has much to do with ratings or tips. It's more about their own personal predisposition to the concept and if they had the presence of mind to bring cash. Lyft makes that point moot.

I'm sure you realized by now that Lyft didn't do your background check that quickly. It's a tad deceptive when they tell you that all you have to do to get one the road is meet with your mentor. They don't start the background check until you do.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> I tried this and as long as the ride is accepted or in progress the phone does connect to the requester/customer. Once the ride is completed on the driver's end or canceled by the requester/customer the line disconnects. I had someone try last night and it would just ring and my phone was silent. I can tell you that Uber will just tell you to reset your phone, turn off the wifi, etc., and then never respond to your email if you persist. If this happens again email them and in the subject type Manager's response needed ASAP., sometimes that will get their attention. Don't think that just women get into issues with customers, I have thrown drunk guys out of my vehicle and came close to altercations in the street with entitled idiots.


Well, one time when my Uber number called me, and I did not answer, and I was not online, they accidentally left a voice message, where I could hear music in the background. So the number is/was still accessible to a passenger. I know that no one wants to believe it, but it is really true. That's half the reason I quit. Uber did not care to take my concern seriously. On January 10th at 10:34 pm, My Uber Number called my phone. I had not gone online for a week prior. Why is it so hard to believe?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok.

There is more to say about this but for the sake of brevity I will make this one suggestion.

Record them and send the recording to Uber, Lyft, or who ever you work for. I would also send them to the police. Personally I wouldn't worry about the laws in your state. I would love to see someone try and sue over it all the while having to explain their actions to a jury. And yes they must testify. The 5th only applies to criminal cases.

More to follow.....


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> None of your responses where blatant or candid, they where of an angry person with an immature attitude, name calling and false accusations. Your comments to me say allot about you... read them, matter of fact I hope many people read them and see how wrong and immature they are. You should have ask the experienced persons here that work the area you work some advice on what you can expect driving at night. You need to know the Florida codes for taxi's and limo's before taking people's advice.
> I really don't want to be part of your life experience, just don't want other Uber drivers to get ripped off, ticketed, towed and hurt. I want all to make money and be safe. Have a safe Uber experience, Namaste and good will to you.


Blatant, candid, and straight to the point, but just like the pax I want to avoid, you pretend a firm line was Not drawn. My points were clear. You're just a bug-a-boo and a control freak. Here's my immature exit again, Bye Felicia!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Well thankyou, as for that one who thinks he's always right and w'ere always wrong, just read some of his previous comments. There's no perfect way to dealw with drunks. Sometimes the best I can do is get them to their destination (without them puking in my vehicle) and collecting my fare.
> 
> Keep up the good work. I think you have good attitude. It's probably better then mine.


I manifested a smooth Friday. Worked 1am-5am and only used 1/4 of gas, made about the same money and about every third person tipped. Second to last trip, I had to cancel. They hopped in my car with paper plates & NY style, sliced pizza. I almost canceled them before when they wouldn't walk away from the intersection, but they did. I said, "No food," twice. They had excuses, so cancel it was. What makes people think they can treat my car less than a city bus, who knows? But if a bus driver would say no, then my answer is definitely no. Everyone smelled nice except my last trip. I picked up mostly girls and it was a great, easy night. I think I will take a nap & see if I can affirm another easy night


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Skullchik said:


> No, you see, that is what I am saying. I couldn't contact them. But since the number through Uber does not change, they can use it to contact a driver later. Try it out if you don't believe me. Give your Uber number to a friend and have them call it.


I know what you mean SkullChik. I have had riders call back while I was enroute to pick up another request. It has prevented me from calling current client, but have been able to still text current client. I have not had anyone call me hours later after their ride or the next day, nor do I want to experience that. I am so happy you get to use Lyft soon. Hugs!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Skullchik said:


> I would say try Lyft. They seem to be less shady. I am going to look into driving for them soon. Uber really doesn't care about the safety of their female drivers.


*THE WOMEN LEADERS DRIVING LYFT'S IMPRESSIVE GROWTH*
*http://m.fastcompany.com/3041106/mo...women-leaders-driving-lyfts-impressive-growth*


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Another smooth night, thank you for all the advice. I overslept, but got out there around 2:30am. Only had one club pick up, cool. I had mostly men, few tips, but I am still slightly over a half tank of gas, and made the same approximate fares as when I used to drive all over. I think I am going to go to the DMV and inquire about my Livery License. I think I can make this work and safely get people to their destinations with less to no hardships for myself. I will continue to manifest nice(er) riders, more frequent tips, safety, and without breaking any laws. 

I like my concept with of not driving to hotspots and just riding the wave. I usually pull over in a safe, well lit area, and wait for a ping near my last drop off if I did not get one before I parked. Since Uber has been so gracious to give us Winter Guarantees while giving customer's discounts, I put less wear on my car. It can be a win/win for everyone. The Universe did Bless me with a Uber Select group vehicle, so I will be UberSelect soon. I will finish up with Lyft's process, and again sort out Florida's Livery/Passenger license and insurance. I choose to do this because I do like being self employed. 

If I am averaging around 100 miles on my car a day, along with driving slowly (speed limits), carefully, and staying near the last drop off locations I should be fine, as well as the vehicle. If anyone here has any experience with Florida licensing to drive passengers and/or I guess commercial insurance, please advise? Thank you all for your patience and help!!! UberXing has had some challenges. Hopefully, I will continue to sort out what works best for me and the safety of those who I am driving without any reprimands or complications!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Excellent. Good luck in the big leagues.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Excellent. Good luck in the big leagues.


Thank you, thank you Sacto!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i only read the first post,the OP
refuse to read anymore because she said she drove 200 miles for $150
STOP DOING UBER


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Chris Dee. Could you have your friend send you a text to test this out. On another thread I saw that the pax can text, to accommodate if they leave something behind. But driver can't contact pax.
> 
> 
> Skullchik said:
> ...


This is how they still contacted you... If the customer doesn't close the application and leaves it open they can still text and call you via the Uber number regardless if you have completed and rated the fare. So you can in fact get a call from your previous customer even when you are on a new fare. It works the other way around, I know a customer that was getting texts and calls from a driver that she bailed out of his car and cancelled the fare and called another Uber, myself. If you feel like telling Uber this I think it would be a good idea for them to fix this glitch in the software but this testing has cost me $15 in fares, lol.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Blatant, candid, and straight to the point, but just like the pax I want to avoid, you pretend a firm line was Not drawn. My points were clear. You're just a bug-a-boo and a control freak. Here's my immature exit again, Bye Felicia!


Your comprehension level isn't very high is it? You contradict yourself at every post, very sad person... good luck.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

This is not a glitch. Uber knows. It is so pax can hunt for lost items.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> i only read the first post,the OP
> refuse to read anymore because she said she drove 200 miles for $150
> STOP DOING UBER


Yes, that was a week ago after rate cuts and deciding to drive down to Miami and chase the surge. Miami is like 80 miles south. I took a couple of rides heading down but yes local is better for me.

I won't concern myself with Miami for right now. It also was because I had read an article that Broward a coumty in between, had did stings. I see all of the state of FL has attacked Uber & Lyft, hence why they arrived so late, whereas other cities like LA where I am from, these services have been in place for years. 

I have been driving for 1 month. I made a mistake and sought out this forum the Sunday afterwards. It really is awesome only so few people responded negatively and So Many People actually Cared and Responded with awesome tips and advice. This world is a Better place than people give it, or themselves credit for!!!!

Stop driving for Uber? Not because of your response. You did Not respond out of love or care, just sipping on Lemon-Lime Hatorade like that other selfish, non caring poster...he knows his name (HATER)


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This is not a glitch. Uber knows. It is so pax can hunt for lost items.


If you leave the app open it does re-connect you but once you close it the number returns an error via computerized voice. "An error has occurred" 
Tried reopening the app and calling the number and receive the same response.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> Your comprehension level isn't very high is it? You contradict yourself at every post, very sad person... good luck.


Aye Stalker? Stop counting my $$. I am working 2 jobs. I like my W2 job; first time in over a decade, used to being self employed. I like being self employed more, but can Uber 2-3 days as I require sleep, enjoyment, and a clean home. I am learning how to make this work for me, not you! I am sure this thread has helped others as well.

I make $250 +tips for 2 days an. $350-$500 if I drive a 3rd day and take a ride sometimes driving home from my other job. In a month I made $1800 working 2-3 days. Sometimes I made mistakes with chasing surges, sometimes I got surges. Sometimes I kept driving back to hotspots only to be requested away or ignore possibly good pings. In one month's time and a week of advice I have learned vital tips. 

Can you please Go spread your discouraging words to those who actually have done you wrong instead of picking on a female who has done nothing to you personally? No, you can't, can you? You know what that makes you, right?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

I saw this YouTube video sometime maybe a year ago. I thought it was hilarious. I considered doing this, but was afraid it was not safe. Anyway, it is free and on YouTube, enjoy!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...NvYNIjC-ZLksaqIcA&sig2=LRhXH3YN-WovCgz8uyx8dA


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Aye Stalker? Stop counting my $$. I am working 2 jobs. I like my W2 job; first time in over a decade, used to being self employed. I like being self employed more, but can Uber 2-3 days as I require sleep, enjoyment, and a clean home. I am learning how to make this work fot for me, not you! I am sure this thread has helped others as well.
> 
> I make $250 +tips for 2 days an. $350-$500 if I drive a 3rd day and take a ride sometimes driving home from my other job. In a month I made $1800 working 2-3 days. Sometimes I made mistakes with chasing surges, sometimes I got surges. Sometimes I kept driving back to hotspots only to be requested away or ignore possibly good pings. In one month's time and a week of advice I have learned vital tips.
> 
> Can you please Go spread your discouraging words to those who actually have done you wrong iinstead of picking on a female who done nothing to you personally? No, you can't, can you? You know what that makes you, right?


That is actually fantastic money for a part time work when you want to job, please don't think I"m discouraging you and sorry if you toke it that way, I answer all posts that refer to me. If you read the Miami forum it would have answered all your questions from South Florida drivers but your are new so it's understood but also there is information concerning legality of Uber and what is available to you if someone harms you while driving. Every city is different in terms of hot spots, enforcement, etc..


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> Your comprehension level isn't very high is it? You contradict yourself at every post, very sad person... good luck.


Sir, I forgive you. I don't know your life story and maybe bitterness is therapeutic for you, or for those whom you choose to deal it to. It is still a brand new year and I need to stick to my core beliefs. It does not matter what you think of me and you are entitled to your opinions. I send you Love and wish YOU happiness. Check out that above video and it is sure to give you a few laughs. One day I will meet up with (tight schedule now) and give you a Hug!. Blessings to ALL! This Uber stuff saved my Christmas, my bottom line, my life and I am forever grateful! Xoxo


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> That is actually fantastic money for a part time work when you want to job, please don't think I"m discouraging you and sorry if you toke it that way, I answer all posts that refer to me. If you read the Miami forum it would have answered all your questions from South Florida drivers but your are new so it's understood but also there is information concerning legality of Uber and what is available to you if someone harms you while driving. Every city is different in terms of hot spots, enforcement, etc..


Wow! Thanks for the help! I will read the forums for Miami or any of them for SoFlo, thanks. Hugs!


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> This is how they still contacted you... If the customer doesn't close the application and leaves it open they can still text and call you via the Uber number regardless if you have completed and rated the fare. So you can in fact get a call from your previous customer even when you are on a new fare. It works the other way around, I know a customer that was getting texts and calls from a driver that she bailed out of his car and cancelled the fare and called another Uber, myself. If you feel like telling Uber this I think it would be a good idea for them to fix this glitch in the software but this testing has cost me $15 in fares, lol.


I did tell them. They didn't care.


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I saw this YouTube video sometime maybe a year ago. I thought it was hilarious. I considered doing this, but was afraid it was not safe. Anyway, it is free and on YouTube, enjoy!
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=7EbFVKAKgYQ2pvGCgA8&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VNM7Z7hir_I&ved=0CB4QyCkwAA&usg=AFQjCNEflooi56cPmNvYNIjC-ZLksaqIcA&sig2=LRhXH3YN-WovCgz8uyx8dA


Thank you.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

noober said:


> Thank you.


Funny huh? You're welcome


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Skullchik said:


> I did tell them. They didn't care.


I know, I just did some pretty extensive phone calling back and forth with Sacto Burb and we found out that numerous numbers can get to a driver but at least the private cell isn't shown unless you have it verbalized in your voicemail, as well as your name. I have emailed Uber and gotten one response but returned the email asking for a manager's response. Still waiting.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> I know, I just did some pretty extensive phone calling back and forth with Sacto Burb and we found out that numerous numbers can get to a driver but at least the private cell isn't shown unless you have it verbalized in your voicemail, as well as your name. I have emailed Uber and gotten one response but returned the email asking for a manager's response. Still waiting.


Thank you for doing that. I did change my voicemail message because of that. I hope they do something about it, because someone will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow, Ubering only under UberSelect is a gamechanger! Less rides and more money, along with Select passengers tip, except for those crazy surges. I am a quick-study and getting more efficient in such a short time. Now to go read some threads to see what else I can learn!!!


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Wow, Ubering only under UberSelect is a gamechanger! Less rides and more money, along with Select passengers tip, except for those crazy surges. I am a quick-study and getting more efficient in such a short time. Now to go read some threads to see what else I can learn!!!


I'm happy for you that you have learned the system so well. If anyone wants to know, I have contacted a news media outlet about the problem of passengers stalking drivers issue. Obviously, Uber doen't care about female drivers, since they haven't done anything about it, or even responded to inquiries by Mr Chris Dee over there, so I decided to give them some more bad press. Uber on.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Write direct to Travis. [email protected]


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, maybe I will, but I am sure that he won't care either. C'mon, that's just funny. Oh, he might care about the bad press part though...


----------

